# Surf on Sunday with my Boy!!!



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I plan to fish the surf this Sunday with my 14yr old. Where is the best water right now (weed condition wise). I usually fish between 61st street & Ferry Rd with live shrimp under a cork. I either tear them up or catch nothing. I fish freshwater 99% of the year and take a few surf trips here and there...

What is working best for guys right now? I want to put him on some fish! Croaker, shrimp, Arties? Surfside or Galveston?

Anybody on them and dont mind a few tag-alongs? (PM me)

Thanks!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I've hit a few the past week, but scattered and had to grind for them. (Galveston off the seawall). I've been throwing plastic, but can't go wrong with live, especially if its still a bit muddy. Ill be fishing with the family in surfside this weekend and will likely invest in some croaker. Wish I could offer more help. Ill post if we run into them this weekend.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone fish Galveston sea wall this morning? How's the weed & water? Any fish?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I am heading down with my 14 year old in the morning. We will probably throw croaker and we will be at beach access 35 on the Galveston side of SLP. Big D if you want to hook up pm me. We plan on being there at daylight or a little before.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

It looked right earlier!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Super moon so start early if you can


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Surf was nice and almost flat today! Had some good father & son time! Water still a little off color but good green water was almost within casting distance. We fished at sun-up near the pleasure pier and caught trash and dinks. I did land a 30" black tip shark on shrimp & a cork, ha! We grabbed breakfast around 8 am, regrouped and moved further west between Galveston and Sanluis pass. Water looked the same there except for big pods of mullet  We fished around the pods and landed quite a few trout. We kept fish that looked well within tolerance and ended with 9 on the stringer. One was a 24" fatty my son caught!

Pics to come...


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

Congrats on what seemed like a great day! The surf should be getting better by they day.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Pics!!!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice fish and a great father and son day. That's what fishing is all about. Enjoy the days while he is young because they grow up fast.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Fish were definitely there yesterday! Not many people on Surfside at all! I thought it would be shoulder to shoulder but it looked like a weekday!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice job fellas!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very cool! Father son fishing is what its all about!


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Wtg!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good job.


----------

